# What types of people do you normally attract?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I was wondering... 

I remember an old co-worker who was baffled that he seemed to often get women stalking him. He was also often going after women younger than him.

-But is there any obvious 'type' that seems to go for you?
...for me, I would say "no". They seem to have been different.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't attract anyone.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I normally attract poor/broke losers who expect me to pay for their stuff, and are idiots. :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No one is attracted to me, which is understandable when you take my hatchet face into consideration.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

I seem to, in general, attract girls who are "different", have major issues in the head, and are usually very hyper type.

When I say different I don't mean visually/style different. I mean not the norm, which can be a really good or really bad thing.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

lol I've got some great stories from the last 15 years but I seem to attract all kinds, none that were good for me. I have definitely learned alot about myself and others though through these experiences. So hopefully I will attract the type of guy I really want now. I want to attract a sane, kind, caring, introvert. How??!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thirty five year old men who ride the bus.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

lol none that want to date me. The only attention I currently get is from 35yr old women who tell me I'm a cutie. arrgh like I'm a f**cking teddy bear or something.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Well i think everyone likes me until they get to know me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I suppose if I had to classify them (which I don't like to do), the women I attract are rather shy and bookish, kinda like me.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

usually quirky weird types 
i tend to gravitate towards nerdy boys too


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

meghanaddie said:


> usually quirky weird types
> i tend to gravitate towards nerdy boys too


Yeah, sounds like me pretty much, although I still don't know what to make of the "nerdy" term. Too many childhood flashbacks associated with that word to appreciate it.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah same here back in the day if you were a nerd... you sucked! I don't understand how it became so trendy almost to call yourself a nerd now.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

srschirm said:


> I don't attract anyone.


 :ditto But oddly it doesn't bother me as much as it did before. :sus


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

unfortunately, pervs. I'm thinking my shyness makes me unapproachable to normal, sweet guys. I don't flirt out of fear of rejection either (although I'm working on that now). I just would like to attract the nice and intelligent guy who wants to experience and enjoy life with me


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Conquistador said:


> Yeah same here back in the day if you were a nerd... you sucked! I don't understand how it became so trendy almost to call yourself a nerd now.


True...I call myself a nerd all the time and it doesn't bother me any. I am also attracted to the nerdy, intellectual type.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

i don't know exactly when it became cool to be a nerd but i'm glad it did.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Generally no one, but when I do it's either like 17 year olds or 45+ year olds, never anyone my age. Why this is the case I have no idea. And also gay dudes which I have yet to figure out how to handle.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think I could lump them together with one category or label... different types...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

A couple of times I've attracted "Muzzers".

Guys like this...









Who drive cars like this...


----------



## jasong6236 (Sep 7, 2008)

For some reason, I attract more girls that have a boyfriend or are marrid than single girls. It's not cool, but I have "gone" w/ it a couple times..but I was drunk. Also, I seem to attract girls that just want sex. I shouldn't complain too much about that, but I actually do want more than just that


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

When I was in high school I attracted a couple of the outgoing popular types, which freaked me out at the time. It never went anywhere because I'm sure I was a puzzle to them and they expected me to make a move.

Now that I'm out of school it's very rare that I meet any single women at all, so it's hard to say how I'd answer this question now.

I think in 2008, "nerd" means "someone who's good at using iTunes, Tivo, Flickr, Facebook, Youtube, Photoshop, etc." I doubt things have gotten any easier for the real math and computer science types like I was.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Probably running away from the cops chasing him in the second photo!  :lol 

That's a picture from an Aussie show called "Pizza". it was the best example of the "Muzzer" type I could find picture wise!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't attract anybody.
I'm kinda happy about that.


----------



## Skurplunk (Aug 25, 2008)

If...big IF, I attract a guy they usually turn out to be love addicts while I tend to be emotionally retarded. (The use of the 'r' word is not meant to be offensive, just in case). The couple of times I've been in a relationship with a guy they like immediately plan out our futures and automatically in love. Which kind of freaks me out. Thanks to SA, it's not that big of an issue that I have to deal with.

I think I would rather go through that than being alone. Generally I'm the friend. One of the guys. You know everything that little girls dream about.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

I attract 35-40 year old complete stranger creeps. Augh. : (


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No one.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I repel people instead.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thetrial said:


> I attract 35-40 year old complete stranger creeps. Augh. : (


Oh yeah. I also attract old men sometimes. :afr


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

For me there seems to be no pattern


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm too busy avoiding them, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mountain5 said:


> I think in 2008, "nerd" means "someone who's good at using iTunes, Tivo, Flickr, Facebook, Youtube, Photoshop, etc." I doubt things have gotten any easier for the real math and computer science types like I was.


In 1995 it definitely had negative connotations.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Who drive cars like this...


Random but was this photo taken in Philly? That looks a lot like Rittenhouse Square.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

meghanaddie said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Who drive cars like this...
> ...


... :stu I have no idea!!!

One thing I do know is that Muzzers/Marios/Hoons/Marios?RevHeads etc ..all seem to be the same breed WORLD WIDE.

..I remember my time in Italy, trying to get some sleep at 11 or 12 pm during summer, when hoons with their stereos blaring would drive past the narrow streets of the neighbourhood, car stereos blaring -DOOF!! -DOOF!!! :eyes ...they're all the same, worldwide, I've concluded! :yes

...Over here, in Australia, we are even adopting some tacticsthat the Americans are using for dealing with "hoons" -i.e. sending their cars to be compounded if they mess up and have a drag-race!

...likewise, whether it's Philly, Manfredonia (Italy) or melbourne Australia ...they're ALL the same!!!!!  :b :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Was that car pic from a movie? The new camaro isn't even supposed to be released yet until next year I think.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Shauna The Dead said:


> thetrial said:
> 
> 
> > I attract 35-40 year old complete stranger creeps. Augh. : (
> ...


Oh boy, I hope 40 isn't considered "old"! 

I always get the skinny/slim guys, but that's okay!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> Was that car pic from a movie? The new camaro isn't even supposed to be released yet until next year I think.


I don't know. :stu I think so since I followed the link to a site that said: "5th generation camaro 2010 and 'Transformers movie', and 'chased around Philly'. Here's the link:-

http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/resour ... y-beat.jpg


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> shyvr6 said:
> 
> 
> > Was that car pic from a movie? The new camaro isn't even supposed to be released yet until next year I think.
> ...


makes sense  transformers 2 was filmed here.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think I attract any particular group of guys. The list of guys who have taken me out is short and none of them have much in common.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Either great guys and I don't see it at the time (rampant insecurity). I am a true psycho magnet.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Mc Borg said:


> I'm too busy avoiding them, so I wouldn't know.


ditto, here!


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

I attract non-humans such as flies and bees.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

srschirm said:


> I don't attract anyone.


 :ditto


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know. I attract many different types of men. It varies.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't attract anyone really... just old guys (in their 40s) on those dating websites. lol P


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

uhhh...not very many, but mostly nerdy chicks :yes 
(which I don't mind)
mostly b/c I hang around the library all the time


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

I have no idea why, but I always attract these ghetto hoodrat girls, which is weird cause thats completely the opposite of how i am. That and it seems like every girl I've ever dated was sickly, sick every 5 minutes.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

sanria22 said:


> I don't attract anyone really... just old guys (in their 40s) on those dating websites. lol P


Hey, I'm not 40 

-Ryan


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

stalkerish types


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Noca said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > I don't attract anyone.
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## floatinghope (Sep 16, 2007)

I attract different types of men, single or married, and different ages. I can usually tell if they're attracted to me when they blush, or continue to stare at me, or try to stand very close to me. It is a curious thing because I do NOT flirt, I dress modestly but decent, and I am generally a quiet reflective person. 

The last two guys were very outgoing types. Maybe they perceive shy women as a challenge, or more mysterious than the loud outgoing types. I can only assume.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > srschirm said:
> ...


I third that ditto. Nobody's that into me. I mean, why would they be? There's no reason whatsoever for anyone to be interested. That's not to say I'm not a decent person. It's just that I don't think it's possible (it's at least extremely unlikely) that I'd be viewed as potentially "hunky".


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Unattractive ones apparently based the 3 girls that have ever shown interest in me.


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

Dirty minded old men, rude men that like to shout things like "hey shorty nice booty!", and a lot of people that I'm not attracted to and I'd rather not know. Not even as friends. Ever.

Makes me kinda sad that the only people that want me are people that I could never ever be happy with.


----------

